# [ftp] proftpd qui marche que sur mon réseau local

## alpha_one_x86

Je veux heberge plusieur site, tout marche sauf mon ftp, 

ftp://first-world.no-ip.info/

login: test

pass: test

pour moi ça ca marche tres bien avec dans mon hosts:

[ip du serv] first-world.no-ip.info

/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf:

```
ServerName                      "ProFTPD Default Installation"

ServerType                      standalone

DefaultServer           on

RequireValidShell       off

#AuthPAM                                off

#AuthPAMConfig          ftp

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                            21

# Pour indiquer la plage de ports qu?on lui a reservé

PassivePorts                   60000 60500

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30. If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value. Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit the maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances            30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                            proftpd

Group                           proftpd

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory />

        AllowOverwrite          on

</Directory>

<Global>

DefaultRoot ~

AllowOverwrite yes

MaxClients 99

MaxClientsPerHost 99

ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/access.log WRITE,READ write

        # Enregistre tout les logins.

        ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/auth.log AUTH auth

UseFtpUsers on

AllowForeignAddress on

ServerIdent on "vsftpd pour first-world.no-ip.info"

AccessGrantMsg "Serveur ftp"

#<Limit LOGIN>

#        Allow 192.168.1.11 192.168.10

#        Deny all

#</Limit>

</Global>

#Seul l'utilisateur adminftp a le droit d'écrire dans /mnt/ftp

<Directory /home/deathcapitalmetal/>

<Limit MKD RNFR RNTO DELE RMD STOR CHMOD SITE_CHMOD SITE XCUP WRITE XRMD XPWD>

AllowUser deathcapitalmetal

DenyAll

</Limit>

</Directory>

```

Mais sous ethereal je capture rien, j'ai donc penser a ma box, voici ca config, ou 192.168.1.13 est mon serveur:

```
Sélection     Nom     Activé     Protocole     Du Port     Au Port     Adresse IP locale     Nom de l'interface

   http    Oui    TCP    80    80    192.168.1.13    ppp0

   emuleUDP    Oui    UDP    2993    2993    192.168.1.11    ppp0

   emuleTPC    Oui    TCP    5993    5993    192.168.1.11    ppp0

   ftp-ssh    Oui    TCP    20    22    192.168.1.13    ppp0

   l2-7777    Oui    TCP    7777    7777    192.168.1.13    ppp0

   l2-2106    Oui    TCP    2106    2106    192.168.1.13    ppp0

   ftp    Oui    TCP    14000    65000    192.168.1.13    ppp0
```

Qui pourai m'aider? La je vois pas, car tout le reste marche par internet, donc ssh et apache.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Jan 16, 2007 2:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nykos

```
AccessGrantMsg "Serveur ftp"

#<Limit LOGIN>

#        Allow 192.168.1.11 192.168.10

#        Deny all

#</Limit> 
```

au lieu de commenter ça, essaye plutôt avec un Allow all

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *nykos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> AccessGrantMsg "Serveur ftp"
> 
> ...

 

C'est en commentaire, et si c'ete ça je pense que je verai les packet sur mon réseau avec ethereal.

EDIT: j'ai tester ça marche pas.

----------

## Scullder

Bah ça marche là, ton ftp répond chez moi. =]

----------

## nykos

j'ai réussi à me connecter sur ton serveur et à récupérer le fichier test.txt

du coup je ne vois plus ou est le problème  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour certain ça marche pas, donc la je comprend plus rien....

La j'ai demander a 3 personne, et il y sont pas arriver.

EDIT: sous ie, firefox et fillezilla ça passe pas (sous windows en natif), vous avez tester sous linux?

EDIT2: avec mon portable sous windows avec ie et en réseau local tout marche.

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pour certain ça marche pas, donc la je comprend plus rien....
> 
> La j'ai demander a 3 personne, et il y sont pas arriver.
> 
> EDIT: sous ie, firefox et fillezilla ça passe pas (sous windows en natif), vous avez tester sous linux?
> ...

 

J'ai testé avec firefox sous nux, ouai.

J'ai eu pas mal de prob avec des potes qui avaient jamais utilisé de client ftp, parce qu'ils ne savaient pas comment l'utiliser...

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai eu pas mal de prob avec des potes qui avaient jamais utilisé de client ftp, parce qu'ils ne savaient pas comment l'utiliser...

 

Lorsque j'ai configuré un ftp pour la première fois sous nux j'ai eu le même soucis... grâce a une personne de "confiance" j 'ai fini par comprendre que le problème ne venait pas de moi...

Finalement j'ai bougé mon cul pour vérifier par moi même chez un mec qui ne pouvait soi-disant pas se connecter, du coup maintenant si je veux tester un truc je sais a qui demander... la seule personne qui ne m'a jamais répondu de conneries...

D'ailleur quand j'essaie de parler de linux à des personnes de mon entourage souvent j'ai le droit à des commentaires bidons quand c'est pas des réflexions à la con du genre ouaip mais sous windows j'peux faire ceci cela j'ai des jeux j'ai les smiley msn ca marche du premier coup nananinananèreuh alors bon plus ca va moins j'ai envie de parler informatique autour de moi parce que raz le bol d'expliquer à chaque fois le comment du pourquoi et de ressortir la definition d'un logiciel libre.

J'ai plus l'impression que les simples utilisateurs en ont totalement rien faire, bah maintenant moi aussi quand on a besoin de moi (toujours pour des conneries) j'envoie chier...

M'enfin...

It's my life

c'était l'instant déprime   :Laughing: 

edit: cela dit je serai quand même bien content de voir débarquer une armée de noob sous linux parce qu'il y aurait une raison, et finalement j'avais raison...

----------

## GaMeS

Aucun problème pour moi non plus ...

```

lftp :~> open first-world.no-ip.info

lftp first-world.no-ip.info:~> login test                   

Mot de passe: 

lftp test@first-world.no-ip.info:~> ls

-rw-r--r--   1 root     root           18 Jan 15 04:58 test.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 test     test           18 Jan 15 04:59 test_1.txt

lftp test@first-world.no-ip.info:/> 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai eu pas mal de prob avec des potes qui avaient jamais utilisé de client ftp, parce qu'ils ne savaient pas comment l'utiliser...
> 
> 

 

je plussoie  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> D'ailleur quand j'essaie de parler de linux à des personnes de mon entourage souvent j'ai le droit à des commentaires bidons quand c'est pas des réflexions à la con du genre ouaip mais sous windows j'peux faire ceci cela j'ai des jeux j'ai les smiley msn ca marche du premier coup nananinananèreuh alors bon plus ca va moins j'ai envie de parler informatique autour de moi parce que raz le bol d'expliquer à chaque fois le comment du pourquoi et de ressortir la definition d'un logiciel libre.
> 
> J'ai plus l'impression que les simples utilisateurs en ont totalement rien faire, bah maintenant moi aussi quand on a besoin de moi (toujours pour des conneries) j'envoie chier...
> 
> M'enfin...
> ...

 

Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que s'il n'y avait que les simples utilisateurs pour n'en avoir rien à faire, ce serait pas grave. Les "technophiles" se chargerait de les convertir petit à petit, comme pour firefox.

Je suis en dut info, et personne n'en a rien à faire de linux (les *bsd sont inconnus) et des logiciels libres à part quelques exceptions et certains profs aussi.  :Sad:  On a même possibilité de faire pas mal de TP sous Linux (Ubuntu), et quasiment tout le monde à part quelques exceptions choisit Windows.

Ton histoire, ça me rappelle un gars qui avait gravé un iso d'une distrib pas comme une image de cd mais comme un fichier sur un cd de données xD N'empêche, c'est désespérant ce genre de truc.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non je pense pas que ca vien du client, car ce a qui j'ai demander utilise des client ftp régulierement. Et pour ce planter dans l'utilisation de filezilla, il faut vraiment le faire....

Edit: en tout cas moi je sais le faire aussi, et tout marche de mon coter. Je vais tester par internet par moi meme a la fac ce midi.

----------

## kopp

ça marche aussi chez moi, firefox sous linux. Par contre ça a été plutot très lent.

J'avais eu des problèmes avec des windows: en gros, un poste sur deux n'arrivait pas à accéder à mon serveur et j'ai jamais trouvé pourquoi, n'ayant pas de windows (et encore moins de poste défaillant) à portée de main.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi aussi j'ai pas trouver car chez moi ça marche meme sous windows, et meme quand c'est long.

Ce probleme m'embete vu que je suis hebergeur de site web....

----------

## Scullder

Les clients sont aléatoirement en mode actif ou passif, et pour faire comprendre d'utiliser le bon mode à un utilisateur, c'est dur   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pourtant certain ftp marche trés bien (ftpperos.free.fr) quelque soit le mode.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ca ne marche pas chez moi avec firefox et ftp mais ça marche avec lftp.

Avec FTP :

```
$ ftp first-world.no-ip.info

Connected to first-world.no-ip.info (86.196.120.54).

220 vsftpd pour first-world.no-ip.info

Name (first-world.no-ip.info:tony): test

500 AUTH not understood

SSL not available

331 Password required for test.

Password:

230 Serveur ftp

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> passive

Passive mode on.

ftp> ls

227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,13,234,200).

ftp: connect: No route to host

ftp> passive

Passive mode off.

ftp> ls

200 PORT command successful

425 Unable to build data connection: Connection timed out

ftp> quit

221 Goodbye.
```

et lftp :

```
$ lftp first-world.no-ip.info

lftp first-world.no-ip.info:~> user test test

lftp test@first-world.no-ip.info:~> ls

drwxr-xr-x   2 test     test           48 Jan 15 07:58 tesst

-rw-r--r--   1 root     root           18 Jan 15 04:58 test.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 test     test           18 Jan 15 04:59 test_1.txt

lftp test@first-world.no-ip.info:/> quit
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Vous avez un clien qui pourai bugger sous linux histoire que je puisse me débrouiller tout seul?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai tester moi meme de l'exterieur avec ie et ça marche pas alors que le meme ie chez moi marche. Qui a une idee?

```
listen_port=60000

# Example config file /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

#

# The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file

# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.

# Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.

#

# READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options.

# Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's

# capabilities.

#

# Listen on IPv4. xinet users must set NO or comment out

# otherwise it must be set YES

listen=YES

#

# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).

anonymous_enable=NO

#

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

write_enable=YES

#

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

local_umask=777

#

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

#anon_upload_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create

# new directories.

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

#

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

#

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=YES

#

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

chown_uploads=YES

chown_username=apache

#

# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#

# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format

#xferlog_std_format=YES

#

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

#idle_session_timeout=600

#

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

#data_connection_timeout=120

#

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

#nopriv_user=ftpsecure

#

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

#

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service

# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd

# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the

# raw file.

# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

#

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

#ftpd_banner=Welcome to blah FTP service.

#

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd/banned_emails

#

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

#chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list

#chroot_local_user=YES

#

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

#ls_recurse_enable=YES

```

Sur :

ftp://first-world.no-ip.info:60000/

j'ai des bug total je peu pas me connecter, et quand ça a bugger, je fait F5 et j'obtient la liste quand meme avec des faux login et pass, la c'est toujours login: test, pass: test.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Mon Jan 15, 2007 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

peut-être l'histoire des connexions actives et passives...

autrement je vois pas

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Meme bug avec vsftpd. avec la dmz diriger sur mon serveur et sans firewall, qui a un idee? Pour moi seul la box peu bloquer vu que pour moi ca marche en local quelque soit le client.

C'est quoi la différence passif actif? Il faut toujour ouvrir les meme port? Car pour moi ça bug total.

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> C'est quoi la différence passif actif?

 

T'es fainéant toi, tu va même pas chercher sur ton ami Google. De plus il te serrait quand même utile de maîtriser ce genre de notions avant d'installer un serveur FTP qui doit héberger de multiples sites  :Wink: 

Actif: c'est le serveur qui initie la connexion data sur le port 20.

Passif: Le client demande au serveur d'écouter un autre port que le port 20 pour le transfert de donné.

----------

## Scullder

 *nykos wrote:*   

> peut-être l'histoire des connexions actives et passives...
> 
> autrement je vois pas

 

Je pense que c'est ça aussi + prob de firewall (à savoir forwarder les ports 20 / 21 et une plage de ports énorme après 1024, c'est n'importe quoi ^^).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai du mal a comprendre la différence entre actif est passif, et quand je me suis lancer dans ça je penser qu'un ftp utiliser (comme apache) qu'un port et que tout ete simple.

J'ai trouver ce tuto, :

http://3psilon.info/FTP-Actif-ou-Passif.html

mais ça m'aide pas a comprendre car je m'embrouille les idees.

----------

## OuinPis

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *nykos wrote:*   peut-être l'histoire des connexions actives et passives...
> 
> autrement je vois pas 
> 
> Je pense que c'est ça aussi + prob de firewall (à savoir forwarder les ports 20 / 21 et une plage de ports énorme après 1024, c'est n'importe quoi ^^).

 

+1 000

De mon coté mon firewall forward seulement les port 20 et 21 vers mon serveur FTP (vsftpd). Et les connexions fonctionnent très bien en mode passif ou actif et quel que soit les clients (Linux, Win ou même Mac).

A++

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai teste le meme fichier vsftpd.conf qu'un pot qui a un serveur chez ovh. et avec le meme fichier de config moi ça bug.

EDIT: Pour moi ca c'est la box car en réseau local tout les client marche.

EDIT2: et j'ai desactiver mon firewall tant que mon ftp ne marche pas.

----------

## Ezka

Ben chez moi ça marche :

```
ezka@localhost ~ $ ftp first-world.no-ip.info

Connected to first-world.no-ip.info (86.196.120.54).

220 vsftpd pour first-world.no-ip.info

Name (first-world.no-ip.info:ezka): test

500 AUTH not understood

SSL not available

331 Password required for test.

Password:

230 Serveur ftp

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> ls

200 PORT command successful

150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list

drwxr-xr-x   2 test     test           48 Jan 15 07:58 tesst

-rw-r--r--   1 root     root           18 Jan 15 04:58 test.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 test     test           18 Jan 15 04:59 test_1.txt

226 Transfer complete.

ftp> 

```

Ma contrib a 2 balles a ton problème   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

T'as essayé d'ajouter MasqueradeAddress first-world.no-ip.info à ton fichier de conf ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'allais le dire, je vien de mettre:

MasqueradeAddress       first-world.no-ip.info

puis ça a l'aire de marcher.

J'ai eu du mal a trouver, mais je l'ai trouver tout seul j'ai eu du mal.

merci pour votre aide.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Jan 16, 2007 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

J'adore, alpha_one_x86 qui fais style "Ouais c'est moi qui est trouver etc..."

Enfin... ce que j'en dis.

----------

## kernelsensei

Un petit (résolu) ?

----------

## Ezka

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> J'adore, alpha_one_x86 qui fais style "Ouais c'est moi qui est trouver etc..."
> 
> Enfin... ce que j'en dis.

 

Hé attds on a évité le pire ... il aurait pu dire "mersi"   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

NB : oué oué moi aussi ça me fait mal aux noeils !   :Arrow: 

NB²: http://www.sdv.fr/orthonet/index.html <- aprés le c++ passe un moment là   :Arrow:   ok ok j'arrète

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Il failait cherche sur google port ftp actif passif proftpd.

----------

## OuinPis

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> J'adore, alpha_one_x86 qui fais style "Ouais c'est moi qui est trouver etc..."

 Genre chuis trop balèze, chuis au dessus de tout ca moé

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Hé attds on a évité le pire ... il aurait pu dire "mersi"

 C'est normal il est au dessus de tout ca, pis comme il a pas l'habitude d'être aidé il a pas l'habitude de dire merci  :Wink: 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Il failait cherche sur google port ftp actif passif proftpd.

 Tu l'avais toujours pas fait !!! Tu attendais quoi pour le faire ? Qu'on le fasse pour toi, comme d'hab  :Wink: 

PS: moi ce que j'en dis c'est que vous êtes franchement adorable de l'aider encore autant et qu'il est trop *** pour s'en appercevoir  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

OuinPis, je te sens un peu à cran sur tes derniers posts  :Smile:  Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi...   :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Et non sur google j'ai chercher plein de truc dont:

ftp pasif actif

vsftpd configuration

mais pas tout ca en meme temps.

Quand je dit que j'ai trouver ça tout seul, c'est pâs que je suis fort c'est que je sur fiére de m'en etre sorti tout seul.

----------

## OuinPis

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> OuinPis, je te sens un peu à cran sur tes derniers posts  Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi...  

 

Chuis au bureau, j'ai rien a faire, et je ne peux même pas rentrer chez moi m'occuper comme il se doit ! (pis l'admin ici a bloquer le port 22 en sortie, donc plus de ssh   :Crying or Very sad: )

----------

## GaMeS

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Chuis au bureau, j'ai rien a faire, et je ne peux même pas rentrer chez moi m'occuper comme il se doit ! (pis l'admin ici a bloquer le port 22 en sortie, donc plus de ssh  )

 

Tunnel VPN et SSH dedans ça passerais non ?

----------

## lmarcini

Tu n'as aucun mérite : en cas de faute, Google te suggère l'orthographe appropriée (il est fort ce Google, presque autant qu'Alpha_One_x86 !).

Sinon, essaie de soigner ton style et ton orthographe car c'est très pénible à lire et ça fleure le "je-m'en-foutisme". Un peu de relecture ne vas pas te tuer... 

EDIT : Mes excuses concernant ma remarque ci-dessus car apparemment tes problèmes d'orthographe sont "médicaux"...

----------

## GaMeS

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Sinon, essaie de soigner ton style et ton orthographe car c'est très pénible à lire et ça fleure le "je-m'en-foutisme". Un peu de relecture ne vas pas te tuer...

 

Parfait mais tu as fais une petite faute dans ta signature  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai que je bois mais... je ne frappe pas mes gosses tout de même, j'ai une une âme !

 

D'accord je sors ==> [ ]

----------

## lmarcini

Merci pour mes gosses  :Smile: 

EDIT : corrigé !

----------

## OuinPis

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *OuinPis wrote:*   Chuis au bureau, j'ai rien a faire, et je ne peux même pas rentrer chez moi m'occuper comme il se doit ! (pis l'admin ici a bloquer le port 22 en sortie, donc plus de ssh  ) 
> 
> Tunnel VPN et SSH dedans ça passerais non ?

 

ce serait a étudier  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*    *OuinPis wrote:*   Chuis au bureau, j'ai rien a faire, et je ne peux même pas rentrer chez moi m'occuper comme il se doit ! (pis l'admin ici a bloquer le port 22 en sortie, donc plus de ssh  ) 
> 
> Tunnel VPN et SSH dedans ça passerais non ? 
> 
> ce serait a étudier 

 

Je suis dans le même cas... Pire, ils ont osé blacklister des sites tels que www.kde.org (alors que www.tf1.fr est accessible) !

----------

## OuinPis

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Je suis dans le même cas... Pire, ils ont osé blacklister des sites tels que www.kde.org (alors que www.tf1.fr est accessible) !

 

c'est chien ca quand même  :Sad: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Sur vsftpd, j'ai trouver:

pasv_address  mais il accepte que les ip et pas les nom dns, alors commente faire?

----------

## anigel

Lock

----------

